# What to feed guppies in shrimp tank



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I read somewhere that you should avoid feeding fish flakes with copper in it into a shrimp tank. I have not seen any flakes that do not have copper added. Does anyone know of any fish flakes without copper I can feed my 2 guppies?


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm not sure of any brands of flakes with out copper, but have you ever thought of making the switch to pellets?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Yeah, pellets are my go to food for all of my fish. I feed them other foods at feeding times, but the majority of their food is pellets.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Don't take this as condescending, but please repeat after me:

"Many compounds which are toxic at high concentrations are important trace elements at low concentrations"

A little teeny tiny bit of copper is a good thing, and you can't get rid of it anyways. Don't worry about the copper in your fish food. As some examples:

Phosphorus is a part of ATP. Cell's don't get far without that.
Sulfur is needed to form some amino acids.
Copper works to keep iron appropriately available.

None of these are needed in particularly large levels, but you wouldn't want to completely remove them either.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Having said all that, pellets are generally better than flake for a variety of other reasons, but there is at least some copper in them as well.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Every food has its pros and cons.


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

I feed my catfish, plecos, and crayfish shrimp pellets. Would those work? They also have copper, which in small quantities I can agree is not bad, but I have no idea what the quantity is (and no, I took that completely constructively. Please take this comment the same ).


----------



## FancyFish (Jul 22, 2015)

Just putting in my 2 cents, 

Feed the guppy and shrimp tank as you would normally feed.

All our tanks are on the same feeding schedule including the shrimp tanks.

Flakes. pellets, frozen, freeze dried.


----------

